# Buddy Got His First Bow Kill!!



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

After a long night at a new spot that we just got to bow hunt my buddy finishes the job. We decided this year that we were going to film all of our hunts due to the number of big bucks that we have been watching. So tonight was his night to hunt and I was behind the camera. With about 25 minuets left to hunt I hear something to our left. I kept watching a through the small window that we could see to the left she walked through. I whispered to my buddy here comes a doe. I told him I got her on the cam and he ranges her at 37yrds. She took a few more steps slightly away from us so he put his 40yrd pin on her and let it fly. "SMACK" she ran about 30 yrds and dropped in the bean field. He put a great shot on her. Not only is this his first bow kill it is also his first doe. It is his second deer to his giant buck he shot 2 seasons ago. I couldnt be any more proud of him and the shot that he put on her. I was a little upset because I had to help him dragg her out and that took us about a hour and a half. A great end to a perfect night and I was so glad to catch it all on film. Next is my turn.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very cool! Any deer with a bow is a trophy!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats to your buddy and good luck to you! Nothing like smashing any deer with an arrow.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to your buddy , glad to hear your season is starting out good . WOuld like to see one of you guys with some pics of a nice buck.


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

We are on some big bucks. This summer our scouting was unbelievable. That is why we decided to start filming our hunts. But he was very happy with this and is now very confident with his bow. Its hard for us to put in as much time as we would like because we both are college students but we are working on it. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you have a youtube channel where we could watch these videos? I know I'm a little late but I love watching deer hunts on film.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Good looking doe, should be some good eating. She might have been an easier drag out of the the woods if you would have field dressed her where she fell.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Great to see the next generation getting out! Good job guys!


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------

